# Force Reconnaissance Marines and Marsoc Raiders Information needed mostly Force Recon.



## Spartan04 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sup dudes I wanted to know more information about Force Recon Company's missions since 06 when the most Experienced Force Recon Marines were taken an formed Marsoc now Raiders and some other information as well.

1. What's is Force Recon Company's missions today. After 06 and you guess it I'm talking about a Direct action Force Recon Platon 

2. I saw some information on this but never anything soild 
In what areas does 1st force recon operate in as well as 2nd force Recon Company? I know some of the areas like 2nd force recon have operated in the Balkans during their ethnic cleansing phase as well as in Africa and the Middle East. 

The reason I would I'd liked to know this is for If I can pick which force recon company I can go to, which languages I should learn on down time like I already speak English and Spanish fluently, And when I join and have the money for it I'm definitely gonna do my best to learn 

Arabic ( Iraq, Libya, Saudi Arabia, Syria and a dozen other places) 

French (Certain places in Africa, dozens of other places the US operates in)

Pashto ( Afghanistan, Pakistan and Iran) 
Standard Mandarin aka Chinese like we don't know whats bound to happen come on or what's already happening.
Russian ( Russia of course, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Ukraine etc)

Since I speak Spanish I was told I might even learn languages like Italian and Portuguese much easier and faster because of the similarities but I see the other ones as a priority especially during these times and the area the US operates in or might operate in the future. 
3. How long is a tour in Force Recon and Marsoc? I always hear different numbers like 2 years then is 3 then 4 then 10. 

4. Does force recon only get stationed on one of the MEUs to be deployed or do they sleep and live in some the country's they operate in and I mean an extended amount of time not a week or 2 and then back to the carrier I mean months living in these countries? unconventional of course. 

5. How long does it take to become a operational Force recon Marine or Raider I believe its a 1 year and 5 months for a Force Recon Marine and for Raiders after all the training about 1 year and then language training I'm not sure would like to hear from you guys? 

Keep in mind I'm enlisting in the Marine Corps not NASA so incorrect spelling I apologize for.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2016)

@Spartan04 a few things, first of all as an 18 year old who is not currently serving, you do not get to have an avatar that portrays something you are not. I deleted your old avatar, and you would be advised to follow the site rules regarding your choice of another. 

Many of your questions have been answered before, using the search button would be helpful.

If you actually met some FR guys, would you start the interaction with "sup dudes"? Maybe talk like the professional you want to become. We have more than a few recon guys on the site, they may choose to answer your questions.


----------



## Spartan04 (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm sorry sir I was told on another forum this exact issue thank you for informing  me.  
and With respect wasn't trying to disrespect the Force Reconnaissance community by having the picture up by saying I'm something I am not something, I had it as a way to show respect to the Force Recon community.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2016)

_"Keep in mind I'm enlisting in the Marine Corps not NASA so incorrect spelling I apologize for."_

Believe it or not, the Marines, Force Recon and MARSOC want smart guys with good communication skills. Just earning the title "Marine" is a challenge in itself. Before you can even think about Recon, you need to get through The Crucible and other unique challenges.


----------



## Spartan04 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you sir.


----------



## walra107 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ugh....:wall:

Okay "dude", Please utilize the search function on this site, as well as maybe Google. That'll answer some of your questions. Due to Internet Trolls (not saying you are one) a lot of your questions might not be readily answered by guys on here. 

Going to Marine Raiders: You don't just get to go from boot camp to MARSOC, you have to serve some time in any MOS, then put in a lateral move package (moving from one Job to another). Basically you'll have to put a few years into the Marine Corps before attempting a Lat Move. Then there's the Assessment and Selection phases, as well as 8-9 months of ITC (any of my 0372 bubbas here please correct me if I am wrong on that time frame)

Going to Recon: You can enlist with a Recon contract aka go to boot camp, then School of Infantry, then to the Reconnaissance Training Company, where you will undergo the MART, BRPC, BRC pipeline. If you graduate that successfully you become an 0321 (thats the MOS designation for a Recon Man..um excuse me...Recon Person or whatever the PC term is now) From boot camp to the fleet takes about a year given you don't encounter any roadblocks along the way.

You probably won't get to pick which unit you want to go to, especially a Force Recon Company(which you probably wont go to straight out of the schoolhouse), that's just not always up to you, sorry. Languages are a great tool to have but they wont affect where you end up.  

Good Luck


----------



## walra107 (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh and you can't enlist in NASA, or I would've.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 8, 2016)

There is a lot going on here.  In my limited experience, I've found that correct grammar, syntax and spelling are fairly important to reconnaissance report writing.

Wikipedia isn't normally a good reference but this article is a decent source of information
accurate: 1st Force Reconnaissance Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Force Recon Companies conduct battle space shaping, raids and reconnaissance in support of the MEF, MEB and other Special Purpose Marine Air Ground Task Forces or a Joint Task Force.  Recon Battalions conduct the same missions for the Divisions.  Most deployments are on the MEU nowadays.  This means that 1st goes on the west coast MEUs and 2nd goes on the east coast MEUs.  The companies aren't otherwise regionalized and the MOS does not have a language component like MARSOC.  

Recon is a career field and Marines stay in Recon billets for their entire career.  MARSOC is the same way.  Marines normally stay in a Recon Battalion or Force Recon Company for five to eight years before taking orders to a school house such as Expeditionary Operations Training Group, Marine Combatant Dive school or Recon Training Company


----------



## Spartan04 (Sep 8, 2016)

walra107 said:


> Ugh....:wall:
> 
> Okay "dude", Please utilize the search function on this site, as well as maybe Google. That'll answer some of your questions. Due to Internet Trolls (not saying you are one) a lot of your questions might not be readily answered by guys on here.
> 
> ...


Thanks You sir and thanks for the advice. I have use google for the information I'm asking but every time I try to look into something More in depth I get a different answer every time. I thought I'd ask real Recon Marines and Raiders the question instead of the dude who thinks he's knows what he talking about and got be believing something else.


----------



## Spartan04 (Sep 8, 2016)

Teufel said:


> There is a lot going on here.  In my limited experience, I've found that correct grammar, syntax and spelling are fairly important to reconnaissance report writing.
> 
> Wikipedia isn't normally a good reference but this article is a decent source of information
> accurate: 1st Force Reconnaissance Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Thank you sir and thank you for the helpful information.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah the dudes who responded are the horses mouth. One is a highly decorated FR commander and the other is vetted by me and others on the site. 

@Spartan04 while grammar and related items may seem silly, it is an important first impression. We all make occasional grammar mistakes, but obviously blowing it off sets a poor tone for an initial conversation. Work to improve, it will pay dividends in both your personal and professional life. You never know who will be reading the site, and associated posts, it may be your future team leader, platoon leader, company commander, or even battalion commander. Don't think that what happens on sites like these doesn't carry over. We have had more than one member eat the words they have spoken on forums like these. 

I don't say all this to discourage you from posting, or even participating in forums like this, just to let you know how important your communication skills are, and the effect they can have on your future.


----------



## Spartan04 (Sep 8, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah the dudes who responded are the horses mouth. One is a highly decorated FR commander and the other is vetted by me and others on the site.
> 
> @Spartan04 while grammar and related items may seem silly, it is an important first impression. We all make occasional grammar mistakes, but obviously blowing it off sets a poor tone for an initial conversation. Work to improve, it will pay dividends in both your personal and professional life. You never know who will be reading the site, and associated posts, it may be your future team leader, platoon leader, company commander, or even battalion commander. Don't think that what happens on sites like these doesn't carry over. We have had more than one member eat the words they have spoken on forums like these.
> 
> I don't say all this to discourage you from posting, or even participating in forums like this, just to let you know how important your communication skills are, and the effect they can have on your future.


No I completely understand where you and the others are coming from but also some of you are talking about it like I threw a baby off a roof at least try to understand my side of this, I'm writing On the forum with an iPad and had to rewrite what I said about 3 times and change it up every time because the page kept reloading it self every time I was almost done writing and I guess it was to much for it to handle when you write a lot and all the writing I had done disappeared with it and I had to rewrite everything I said again and again and again 3 times and I the last time tried going back up to what I said to see and do my best to spell check and all that good stuff but it was gonna happen again the page started moving really slow so I wrote that last part trying to be funny and click send. Which I know it's not an excuse or nothing like that but I was tired of writing the same thing down over and over from now on I'm just gonna use my iPads Note app write everything down there and just copy and paste on the site. I tired to play it off like it never happen but it kept coming up so I at least had to say something about it, And no sir (i don't know your rank) so no Sir I am not offended or discourage from using the site in anyway you guys called me out cause I was bullshitting.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2016)

So look at your post objectively kid, you spend half of it making excuses, then say you aren't making excuses. You either are or aren't. 

The best response to this post is to say," yeah I'm fucked up, I will work on it in the future, from now on I will read a lot and post a little bit."


----------



## AWP (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm locking this thread. The Q&A session is done and we're starting to circle the drain.


----------

